# Timber holes



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

How far are the Timber Holes from the Destin pass?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

17-21 miles depending on whether or not your rocks are on the east side or west side. Essentially 10-12 miles south of Navarre.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Are the Timber holers on a course to the Edge? I would like to fish the Edge and then stop at the Timber holes on the way in


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No they are due North of the edge about three miles.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Is there any public numbers for the Edge or the Timber holes?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are some listed on MBT Dive Shop out of Pensacola, but I have heard their listed numbers are not necessarily close to accurate. What size boat are you fishing?


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

22 foot Center Console


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Timbers are about half way between Destin and Pensacola.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

What is the timber holes?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The theory of the Timberholes is the old Tree line long long ago. Now the holes have cleared out the tree debris and are open holes there are also rock formations and ledges and wrecks in the area..


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

post some numbers George , I know you have some good one's.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Timber*

23 miles southwest of the west jetty green marker and start watching your bottom machine in 125 feet of water there is stuff all over the place out there


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

tailfisher said:


> post some numbers George , I know you have some good one's.


we know you dont have any
TIMBER HOLES 
30 09.809
86 53.483

TIMBER HOLE 


30 09.930
86 54.634

TIMBER HOLE 


30 07.409
87 01.474

TIMBER HOLE 


30 07.508
87 01.631

TIMBER HOLE 


30 07.262
87 01.389

TIMBER HOLES 


30 11.134
86 51.534


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

tailfisher said:


> post some numbers George , I know you have some good one's.


 
:thumbsup::whistling::yes:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Inshorecatch, didn't know it was that easy--- just ask and you will recieve Just kidding it was veryyyyyyyyyyyyy nice to post the numbers


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Inshorecatch could you please delete my new numbers because i dont want ever body fishing them.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

alm said:


> Inshorecatch could you please delete my new numbers because i dont want ever body fishing them.


 Thanks for the chuckle :whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

alm said:


> Inshorecatch could you please delete my new numbers because i dont want ever body fishing them.


 

There aren't ant fish on the timberholes anyway!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It's been a few years since I've visited the TH. If you are a diver, you will see some of the most beautiful underwater scenery in our area. We once freegaffed some file fish on the surface there. I took the largest lobster I've ever seen at the TH in 1993.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a photo of a photo taken before digital cameras came along. And yes, the bug tasted heavenly.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a sea monster!!!!! I want to dive there, wow


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> This is a photo of a photo taken before digital cameras came along. And yes, the bug tasted heavenly.


Man now you went and let the cat out of the bag.:no:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

burnt drag said:


> this is a photo of a photo taken before digital cameras came along. And yes, the bug tasted heavenly.


wow!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Many of you have probably already seen this, but Here is a link to some footage I shot on Timberholes a couple years ago.
http://vimeo.com/4484044
I have to say I've NEVER seen a bug That big out there!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

cool video scott


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't thank you enough for the numbers.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cool video


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

timber holes,,,nah,,,that is where UFO's have collected limestone for their warp drive propulsion units. Or it could have been where the aliens had a underwater port and that is where the legs of the platform were mounted into the rock,,,


----------

